# Sound Deadener



## trotter13 (Dec 2, 2012)

By any chance did anyone try that stuff they sell on TV, rubber in a can.
Maybe to spray on the inside of the door?
Tom


----------



## Hondacru27 (May 25, 2010)

I wouldn't, there are much better alternatives to proofing the door without a mess.


----------

